# Dax One Touch winch handles



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

I bought a pair of these winch handles in 2012 from Defender and really liked them. Unfortunately, the boat I raced on lost both over the years. I looked on Defender today and they aren't on there anymore. Did Lewmar or Harken absorb Dax? I only want two for my primary winches. I use Lewmar one touch on that same boat I race on and they are nice. But I'm just curious if anyone knows what happened to Don at Dax and production. 

Also, an anyone confirm that the Lewmar one touch handles fit into Barient winches? 

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumble (Feb 2, 2012)

Dax licensed the design to Lewmar. For a while he tried to sell a composite version, but I don't think he ever got the market share to stick around.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

Stumble said:


> Dax licensed the design to Lewmar. For a while he tried to sell a composite version, but I don't think he ever got the market share to stick around.


Great thanks! I ordered two last night from Defender.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------

